# Has anyone else.....



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

that's been betrayed 

hit the bitter stage yet?

I'm finding I am intolerable of the threads in the infidelity section when it's a cheater asking for help. 


I think I might have to keep away from that area for a bit- for fear of letting myself go to town on a keyboard.


I don't want to be like this....but I can't seem to control it now.

argh...tell me I'm normal :scratchhead:


----------



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

You're normal babe. 

Thing is, you can't do anything about it. Just ride it out. 

You can try, but it'll keep coming back. Let it take it's course. 

You're a step closer to better days 

Hope you have a better tomorrow.


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

really? good god..what a trip


----------



## lostinspaces (Oct 22, 2012)

I've never been to that section for just that reason. I can't understand why anyone would cheat when it is so easy to end the relationship first.


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

oncehisangel said:


> I'm finding I am intolerable of the threads in the infidelity section when it's a cheater asking for help.



I'm not going there especially because of that. I know if I read some of the threads I'll say something very nasty and that would make me any good .

As for cheating - THERE IS NO EXCUSE for it . Period.


----------



## HappyKaty (Nov 20, 2012)

oncehisangel said:


> that's been betrayed
> 
> hit the bitter stage yet?
> 
> ...


I was bitter toward cheaters, _before_ I became the victim (and I use that word loosely) of a cheater.

And, I think that's normal.

To me, sympathizing with a cheater and justifying their actions is what's not normal.

In fact, it's enabling.

And stupid.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

You're normal.


----------



## Can't believe it's over (Oct 6, 2012)

Well, he!! You better be normal, because I feel the same way!! So if your not normal it means I'm not!! And I happen to know for a fact that I'm normal, because the voices in my head said so!!!! Lol


----------



## Serenity_Prayer (Oct 31, 2012)

Love your quote, Can't Believe. 

And if I was betrayed, no way in heck I could read that section either. I do suspect an EA or two, but had plenty of other reasons to divorce so I've decided not to care, all the more reason for me to stay off that board.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

This too shall pass.


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

827Aug said:


> This too shall pass.


excellent. *sits back and waits patiently then


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Come in and join us!
It's great entertainment!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

Do the cheaters ever come and read these sections? Probably not!

If you've been betrayed and he/she's remorseful and want to stay in the marriage, count yourself amongst the privileged here. Many people were betrayed and left and that is a much more heinous pain. 

In the meantime, yes you can feel free to fantasize that one day they will know your pain and understand.


----------



## HappyKaty (Nov 20, 2012)

staystrong said:


> Do the cheaters ever come and read these sections? Probably not!
> 
> If you've been betrayed and he/she's remorseful and want to stay in the marriage, count yourself amongst the privileged here. Many people were betrayed and left and that is a much more heinous pain.
> 
> In the meantime, yes you can feel free to fantasize that one day they will know your pain and understand.


I'm not sure I agree that winning back a wayward spouse is a "privilege".

Being betrayed and abandoned is painful.

But...

Realizing who you are and what you're worth is nothing like heinous.


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

> Realizing who you are and what you're worth is nothing like heinous.


You're absolutely right about that.

How do you cope with the feelings of rejection?



> I'm not sure I agree that winning back a wayward spouse is a "privilege".


Maybe privilege is the wrong choice of word. I just meant many people would like the chance to keep their families intact. Having a spouse leave and spurn reconciliation feels like rock bottom.


----------

